

Show HN: Import your Facebook photos to + (python scripts) - blhack
http://thingist.com/t/item/19166/

======
blhack
I know there are some googlers that read HN:

Please give us a way to import photos to picasa via CSV. That would make
things tremendously easier for people to move from facebook to plus (most of
my friends' biggest worry is losing their facebook photos)

